# Best baseball bat for a male teen?



## alliP (May 14, 2014)

I'm needing to get a late graduation present for one of my friends son. He is really into baseball so I figured I would buy him a bat. The problem is is that I basically do not know much about the sport or its equipment.

I've been looking on sites like http://www.fatswing.com/Baseball-Bats_c_21.html and http://slugger.com/bats/ but have yet to find a bat I think she will be best with. He is a right hander and 17 if that makes a difference.

Does anyone have recommendations of sites to use to buy baseball bats online? What is the best brand for a youth? Louisville Slugger? Easton?

Thanks!


----------



## Vin (Apr 4, 2013)

I've always felt good with a wooden slugger. It's traditional, and you can get it burned with his name or whatever from a woodsmith. Something about the way a ball cracks against the wood, warms my heart. 

I am 30 years old, and I would cherish that gift to this day if I got it. Buy it on Amazon. It will probably be cheaper plus free shipping for Prime. 

If you want to get spendy, Demarini's get really good reviews. 

http://www.amazon.com/Demarini-Mapl...400083080&sr=1-5&keywords=demarini+wooden+bat


----------



## alliP (May 14, 2014)

Thanks for the input Vin. Going to check out these Demarini's now. Its amazing how much companies are selling baseball bats for. $4-500 is just WOW and insane to me haha.


----------

